# Welbeck Tunnels, Notts, September 2016



## HughieD (Oct 30, 2016)

*The History:*
Welbeck Abbey and estate is located in the Dukeries in North Nottinghamshire. It was the site of a monastery belonging to the Premonstratensian order in England and after the Dissolution of the Monasteries became a country house residence of the Dukes of Portland. One of the Dukes put his name on the map by building a tunnel complex that radiated out from the house. The duke in question was William John Cavendish Cavendish-Scott-Bentinck, the 5th Duke of Portland (formally the Marquis of Titchfield).




Born in 1800, he inherited the Welbeck Estate in 1854 and during his 25-years tenure at the estate, went on to spend a fortune on building work, including the aforementioned 10km complex of tunnels, along with underground rooms and a subterranean kitchen railway. He spent about £100,000 a year for more than eighteen years to realise his plans (at a cost of £2m in today’s money), and employed as many as 1,500 workers transforming the vicinity of the house into a builder’s yard. Many of the workers were Irish labourers (referred to by locals as ‘Sligo’) who built the London Underground.

He built four main tunnels in total, using the “cut and cover” technique. *Tunnel No.2* was the longest at approximately one-and-a-half-miles long. Lit by the skylights by day (which appeared at intervals of about approximately 10-yards) at night a series of gas lamps illuminated the tunnel, the gas being supplied by the Duke’s nearby Gas Works. Starting by the lodge close-by to the riding school, it snaked north before swinging round to the east, coming out in the open briefly, before disappearing underground again and continuing north-east towards the (inappropriately named) South Lodge.

Tunnel entrance to the south of the riding school:




The purpose of this tunnel was so the duke could ride off the estate undetected, in the direction of Worksop Railway Station, to catch the train to London. The tunnel was abandoned in the late 19th century when a section forming part of the lake dam failed. The remaining sections of tunnel survive on either side of the lake. The tunnel's skylights can be seen from the Robin Hood's Way footpath which follows its course and a masonry entrance can be seen between the two (South) lodges at the north-eastern limit of the park. *Tunnel No.1* was shorter, its entrance was just north of the abbey as it headed due north before coming out after approximately half-a-kilometre later. It was used as a carriage-way, broad enough for two carriages to pass and a track swung round to join the open stretch of Tunnel No.2. Unlike Tunnel No 2, it had no skylights.

How the scene may have looked back in the day:




*Tunnel No.3* was the kilometre-long Plant Corridor which runs between the main house and riding house. It was built wide enough for several people to walk side-by-side.




Running parallel to the Plant Corridor to the north is *Tunnel No.4,* a narrower, rougher-hewn tunnel, which the duke had built for the servants. In addition there are many other smaller tunnels including a grotto corridor, a corridor-like fruit arcade, and corridors with narrow-gauge rails used to transport warm food to the main house. Additionally the Horse Corridor, decorated with antler racks, leads to the underground ballroom. At 50m long and 20m high it was the largest private room in England at the time.

Print of Welbeck from 1881:




Speculation abounds as to why the duke had the tunnels constructed. One line of thought was that he may have had health issues (some suggest the skin condition known as Psoriasis) meaning he wanted to withdraw from the public eye. Others believe it was more down to the duke's obsession with technology and the fact he enjoyed the process of building and all its associated administrative hubris. What is for sure, however, is that he never married and on the 1st July 1878 his wagonnette carried him through the Welbeck tunnels for a last time on what would be his final trip, to his London residence. He remained at Harcourt House until his death on the 6th December 1879. His estate then passed to his nephew, Sir William John Arthur Charles James Cavendish Bentinck, 6th Duke of Portland.

During the First World War the kitchen block was used as an army hospital, then during World War II the army leased the main property as an Officers Messs. During the War, in 1943 the death of the 6th Duke saw it passing g to the 7th Duke. Some of the 5th Duke's tunnels were used as an ammunition depot until just after the end of the war. Welbeck was then leased by the 7th Duke to the Ministry of Defence who from 1953 operated it as Welbeck army training college. On the death of the 7th Duke in 1977, the estate passed to his daughter Lady Ann. In 2005 the Ministry of Defence moved out and the abbey reverted back exclusively to the family seat of residence. 

On the death of the childless Ann aged 92 in December 2008, the 15,000-acre estate passed to her cousin and current owner, William Parente. He then set up the family-controlled Welbeck Estates Company and the charitable Harley Foundation, converting some estate buildings to new uses including an art gallery, farm shop and cafe. Sadly, though, the tunnel complex has been neglected, with the current owners try to keep the existance of the tunnels a best-kept secret. Hence, they look destined to slip into obscurity as they slowly slip into rack-and-ruin, rather than Parente preserving this national heritage treasure by splashing some of his £330m net worth to save this unique tunnel complex built by his Great Great Grandfather.

The 5th Duke has been the focus of two books; Mick Jackson's 1997 Booker short-listed “The Underground Man” and Derek Adlam’s “Tunnel Vision: The Enigmatic Fifth Duke of Portland”.

*The Pictures:*


img8203 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8197 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img8105 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8109 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8110 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8112 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8115 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8119 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8121 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8126 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8158 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8129 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8140 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8144 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Welbeckphone03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8147 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8149 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Welbeckphone02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Welbeckphone04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8163 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8175 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8179 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8180 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8184 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8186 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8192 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8193 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mid diesel (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures - Are there any shots online of the underground ballroom?


----------



## HughieD (Oct 30, 2016)

Mid diesel said:


> Thanks for the pictures - Are there any shots online of the underground ballroom?



Not probs. Yes...if you search in Google Pictures you will find a few archive pictures plus one or two more recent ones.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 30, 2016)

This is excellent. 
We had a look round here earlier in the year, but didn't see a fraction of what you did!

Top work Hughie


----------



## Mid diesel (Oct 30, 2016)

fab- thanks


----------



## shatners (Oct 30, 2016)

Brilliant Hughie... congrats on the research paying off.... as you know I've been appreciating these shots on Flickr 

Top job!


----------



## smiler (Oct 30, 2016)

Bloody Well Done Hughie, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 30, 2016)

Really fascinating report.Enjoyed reading the history of the tunnels I had no idea they existed.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 30, 2016)

Cheers guys. Really loved this place. The folly of a true English eccentric.


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 31, 2016)

What an interesting place and well researched. really enjoyed this report Hughie


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice report and history write-up. It looks like the tunnels are still accessible.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 31, 2016)

Great report Hughie! I'll definitely be visiting here myself soon


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 31, 2016)

What a great report hughie.well wrote and well presented.I do love the look of this place.now did you find the ball room


----------



## HughieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Great report Hughie! I'll definitely be visiting here myself soon



Cheers Rubex. Drop me a PM re: intel



Mikeymutt said:


> What a great report hughie.well wrote and well presented.I do love the look of this place.now did you find the ball room



Cheers Mikey. Ah, yes, the infamous ballroom. Sadly not.


----------



## Potter (Nov 3, 2016)

Excellent. I will have to pay this one a visit.
"William John Cavendish Cavendish-Scott-Bentinck" - That's one hell of a name, same with his Nephew.
Seems supermarket trolleys really do get everywhere.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 4, 2016)

Ha ha....it is innit? His mother just called him Bill ;-)


----------



## Potter (Nov 4, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Ha ha....it is innit? His mother just called him Bill ;-)



 I can see why


----------



## Timbo78 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, I was lucky enough to be shown round the tunnels and house by a member of staff at the college out ten years ago. The tunnels and underground stables were really interesting. One of the tunnels had a narrow gauge railway. The underground ballroom wasn't originally below ground. while they were building the lake they piled the spoil around the building thus creating the underground effect.
Apparently the Crown Jewels were stored at Welbeck during the Second World War. Even more curious if Hitler had conquered the UK he was planned on using Welbeck as his headquarters.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 28, 2017)

Timbo78 said:


> HiApparently the Crown Jewels were stored at Welbeck during the Second World War. Even more curious if Hitler had conquered the UK he was planned on using Welbeck as his headquarters.



No they were not and Hitler and Welbeck do not even connect on the pages of any novel!!! As any Google search will bring up dozens of factual information as to where the Jewels were located, why not check the facts before posting? I have always found this Forum full of accurate snippets of information - lets keep it that way and not get into the realms of 'La La Land'!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 28, 2017)

Timbo78 said:


> Hi, I was lucky enough to be shown round the tunnels and house by a member of staff at the college out ten years ago. The tunnels and underground stables were really interesting.



You're very lucky there mate!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep that is interesting & different. Whats the field shot, is that where the tunnels surfaced?


----------



## Old Welbexian (Apr 4, 2017)

The tunnels have clearly deteriorated since I was at school there. A couple of area to add. There is a fascinating old icehouse on the grounds which is probably accessible. Even more interestingly there are tunnels under some of the tunnels. I accessed these in 1993 and you enter via a manhole type cover in what's called plant corridor in this thread. Big enough to crawl through although there is water in them, more like drains I guess


----------



## Sandancer (Nov 1, 2021)

I think this is a great article, but I'm not sure I agree with your inferred criticism of the current owner. £330 million is a lot of money, but it's probably mostly in land and in trust. The tunnels are amazing, but serve no useful purpose and were already well on their way to ruin when he inherited. Plus, it's probably at least partially up to the trustees what the money is spent on. It would be nice to restore a small part, however, just to show what it was like.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 1, 2021)

Sandancer said:


> I think this is a great article, but I'm not sure I agree with your inferred criticism of the current owner. £330 million is a lot of money, but it's probably mostly in land and in trust. The tunnels are amazing, but serve no useful purpose and were already well on their way to ruin when he inherited. Plus, it's probably at least partially up to the trustees what the money is spent on. It would be nice to restore a small part, however, just to show what it was like.


OK, I take on board what you are saying. Equally though, presiding over the slow decay of something that is as unique as the tunnels and almost living in denial of their existence is hardly being sympathetic to something that can be considered to be a national treasure.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 2, 2021)

Additionally, you could apply the "no useful purpose" argument to alot of historic sites. But you are kind of missing the point. History is a useful purpose in its own right....


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Nov 2, 2021)

absolutely fascinating. There are rumours of tunnels built similarly under Bath for the convenient and secret convenience of gentlemen going to .... wretched hives of scum and villainy[or maybe just their clubs if the two were not synonymous] but other than there being a partial tunnel under the camera shop near the cathedral I haven't been able to find out more. Anyone here know? I'm too infirm to do much exploring these days so I have to rely on reports of others, but demme! tunnels like this so are going to feature in one of my future novels.


----------



## Hayman (Nov 2, 2021)

HughieD said:


> Additionally, you could apply the "no useful purpose" argument to alot of historic sites. But you are kind of missing the point. History is a useful purpose in its own right....


Indeed - what "useful purpose" does Stonehenge fulfil? Yet tens of millions of pounds are spent not just on it over time, but on stopping nearby road users from catching a glimpse of it.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 2, 2021)

Hayman said:


> Indeed - what "useful purpose" does Stonehenge fulfil? Yet tens of millions of pounds are spent not just on it over time, but on stopping nearby road users from catching a glimpse of it.


If your driving you should be watching the road not looking at Stonehenge, not that you can see much with the amount of traffic that uses it now.


----------



## Hayman (Nov 3, 2021)

night crawler said:


> If your driving you should be watching the road not looking at Stonehenge, not that you can see much with the amount of traffic that uses it now.


I live in Bournemouth - mea culpa - and have driven past Stonehenge dozens of times on my way to Box in Wiltshire, in my investigations concerning the alignment of the sun with the railway tunnel on certain days twice a year. The only time I have ever been held up is when following a tractor. The road is straight and fairly level. A glance to the side is no more dangerous than taking one's eyes off the road to read the vehicle's speedometer, or to look in the rear view mirror.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 3, 2021)

Hayman said:


> I live in Bournemouth - mea culpa - and have driven past Stonehenge dozens of times on my way to Box in Wiltshire, in my investigations concerning the alignment of the sun with the railway tunnel on certain days twice a year. The only time I have ever been held up is when following a tractor. The road is straight and fairly level. A glance to the side is no more dangerous than taking one's eyes off the road to read the vehicle's speedometer, or to look in the rear view mirror.


Dan U thought you lived up north but then you could be forgiven living there and having to put up with my As***le BIL who lives there . Mind you no one like following tractors


----------



## Hayman (Nov 4, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Dan U thought you lived up north but then you could be forgiven living there and having to put up with my As***le BIL who lives there . Mind you no one like following tractors


Since I drove commercially for much of my working life - both in the UK and abroad, and at the wheel of cars, vans, lorries, Land Rovers and tractors (!), including towing a work caravan with a Land Rover - long ago I learned WE are all part of the 'traffic'. I don't mind following any vehicle that is being driven at its sensible road speed. Tractors are usually driven by the people who grow the food I eat. For a few years I drove 7.5 ton horse boxes, where I had to slow down when taking corners and move off and slow down gently when the box was laden. No doubt that was not to the liking of - nor understood by - some other drivers. But they and I were both part of the traffic. Having been a transport enthusiast all my life, if I'm behind a slow moving vehicle I may well find something to interest me in it.


----------

